# Did Forever Root Take?



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have used DroidTh3ory & DHacker's script to fix my phone from a few soft bricks. I always choose to apply the Forever Root when rooting the phone. I haven't had any problems (knock on wood) but when I go into the system folder, I don't see the lines that start off CHMOD 755...

Does this mean the Forever Root didn't take? I don't want to mess around with my phone for no reason, but I also don't want to risk losing root.

Can anyone suggest an easy way to check? Is it as simple as checking with Root Explorer? If so, then I might have an issue.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

If you can go into root explorer then you are rootrd id say.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Hell if you are using a ROM your rooted. No root, no joy


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

The Forever Root hack is really only necessary if you are running stock/rooted. If you're on a non-stock ROM, you're not going to get an update that would remove root anyway. if you're stock and want to verify the hack, use Root Explorer (or comparable file manager) and navigate to /system/bin, find the mount_ext3.sh file and verify that the following 3 lines are at the end of the file.

chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
chmod 755 /system/app/Superuser.apk


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

Check super user?


----------

